# Swift Mondial - Anyone know much about this van?



## 106410

I am always looking to down size my van and having visited a southern Swift dealer for another reason yesterday, I saw one on show but could not get the keys to look inside. The Swift website says it has been reintroduced, Why did they stop production and does it have anything going for it. I would not have touched a UK built van in the old days when compared to our friends over the water but with so many problems listed on this forum with support given to european vans and the support that I think that Swift are now provided, I am looking towards a UK built van. I was quite surprised when the salesman told me that the Mondial was built by Swift, thats how much I know about it. Ta. L.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hi LB,

The Mondial range of vans are built on the same production lines as the Autocruise range of Panel Van Conversions at the Autocruise plant at Swinton, which has been part of the Swift Group for nearly a year now.

They seem to introduce layouts as Autocruise and then bring out a Mondial version a few months later. Initially there were the Autocruise Tempo and Rhythm, one with front and one with rear lounge. The Mondial versions are called GT and RL. Autocruise have recently introduced the Pace model (similar layout to Adria Twin i.e. transverse rear fixed bed) and they haven't announced a Mondial version yet.

The differences between the Autocruise and Mondial versions are that Autocruise PVCs have gold metallic exterior paintwork, Mondials are white. The interior fabrics and finishes are different and give a different 'ambience'. Oh and Autocruise PVCs tend to cost a thousand or so more than their Mondial equivalent.

As I understand it Autocruise PVCs are only available through Autocruise accredited dealers and Mondials are available through dealers of the other three Swift brands i.e. Ace, Bessacarr and Swift.

HTH


----------



## 100167

Hi Laidback - Steamdrivenandy's right about the Autocruise Tempo (which we've just bought) and the Mondial - as far as I can tell they are identical apart from the colour (and it's *silver *metallic on the Autocruise, says he being pedantic!). I'm not sure what, other than the metallic paint, justifies the price differential - maybe some of the interior trim is different, but I doubt it.

(There's three variations on the theme - Tempo, Pace and Rhythm which I think are replicated in Mondial versions - maybe not the Pace yet as this is v new).

I've just posted the following about the Tempo - it was on a Brownhills thread, so I'll copy it here in case you missed it......

We are very pleased indeed with the Tempo so far. We had an old model Tribute, so there are lots of improvements (but in one area the Tribute wins - the Tempo has gas-only blown air heating (the water is dual gas/electric) and only blows from one vent in the lounge area. The Tribute had Webasto diesel heating with vents everywhere (esp the bathroom!) So this one probably wouldn't be as toasty (& cheap to run) in winter (although does seem better insulated).

The beds are miles ahead of the Tribby's - easy to convert at night and very comfortable.

The finish is very good - although there are pencil marks wherever Swift had to screw in a hook or catch! At least that shows they measured up first! Storage is excellent and well thought-out. The wardrobe is enormous, by old Tribby standards at least. In general, we both think it looks the part - I like the two-tone wood finish on the overhead lockers.

We like the heki-type roof panels which make the whole van seem light and airy. The cab screens and cassette blinds all round are excellent too - pleated fitted blinds to the windscreen and the side cab windows have silver insulated screens that press-stud into place. Very neat and tidy.

Oh yes, forgot - we love the water system too. Perhaps all new vans come with this system - we haven't looked. The van came with the full (and quite expensive I think) Truma crystal water filter kit. A specially designed connector feeds water from the hose through a filter into a tank, making filling a one-person job. It also comes with a submersible pump, so it's easy to top up without moving the van using eg a bucket (or Fiamma carrier on wheels in our case). And the drain valves are in sensible places too - the old van was a pain when it came to waste emptying.

Definitely worth a serious look in our view - it was certainly the right choice for us.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

catcoriander said:


> (and it's *silver *metallic on the Autocruise, says he being pedantic!)


Goodness, of course they're silver, can't think what came over me to say they're gold. Brain not engaged properly this morning :roll:

SDA


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Mondial*

Thank you for your great responses. There is nothing else I can add.  If anyone wants to know who their local dealer is for viewing a demo, then send me a PM with your postcode and I will advise.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Mat7

Hi
We wanted to downsize too, We looked at the rear lounge Mondial and was very impressed. Order in we collect ours in September!  :lol: 
We are downsizing from a coach built Motorhome, and also we are replacing one of our cars so the mondial will be doing commuting duties and supermarket trips too.
I will be able to tell you more when we get it!

cheers for 
Matt and Mitch!  :lol:


----------



## 106410

Hi Kath. I punched my post code in and I got Brownhills, Newark(no good) and couplands at Louth, I thought these guys were mainly caravans dealers and only tinkered around with motorhomes/campervans. Thinking about aftersales etc..L.


----------

